# The Mod Squad ......Were you a fan too?



## CindyLouWho (Aug 29, 2018)

_*The Mod Squad* is an American crime drama series that ran on ABC from 1968 to 1973.[SUP][1][/SUP] It starred Michael Cole as Peter "Pete" Cochran, Peggy Lipton as Julie Barnes, Clarence Williams III as Lincoln "Linc" Hayes, and Tige Andrews as Captain Adam Greer. The executive producers of the series were Aaron Spelling and Danny Thomas.
_*lot[edit]*




The main cast in 1971 from left: Clarence Williams III, Peggy Lipton and Michael Cole​
They were The Mod Squad ("One black, one white, one blonde"), described by one critic as "the hippest and first young undercover cops on TV".[SUP][5][/SUP] Each of these characters represented mainstream culture's principal fears regarding youth in the era:[SUP][6][/SUP] long-haired rebel Pete Cochran was evicted from his wealthy parents' Beverly Hills home, then arrested and put on probation after he stole a car; Lincoln Hayes, who came from a family of 13 children, was arrested in the Watts riots, one of the longest and most violent actual riots in Los Angeles history; flower child Julie Barnes, the "canary with a broken wing,"[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP]:64[/SUP] was arrested for vagrancy after running away from her prostitute mother's San Francisco home; and Captain Adam Greer was a tough but sympathetic mentor and father figure who convinced them to form the squad.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP]
The concept was to take three rebellious, disaffected young social outcasts and convince them to work as unarmed undercover detectives as an alternative to being incarcerated themselves. Their youthful, hippie personas would enable them to get close to the criminals they investigated. "The times are changing," said Captain Greer. "They can get into places we can't." Examples included infiltrations of a high school to solve a teacher's murder, of an underground newspaper to find a bomber, and of an acting class to look for a strangler who was preying on blonde actresses.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP]
More than a year before the release of the film _Easy Rider_, _The Mod Squad_ was one of the earliest attempts to deal with the counterculture. Groundbreaking in the realm of socially relevant drama,[SUP][2][/SUP] it dealt with issues such as abortion, domestic violence, student protest, child neglect, illiteracy, slumlords, the anti-war movement, soldiers returning from Vietnam and PTSD, racism, euthanasia, and the illegal drug trade.[SUP][10][/SUP] Spelling intended the show to be about the characters's relationships and promised that the Squad "would never arrest kids...or carry a gun or use one."[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP]:63[/SUP]
The show was loosely based on creator Bud "Buddy" Ruskin's experiences in the late 1950s as a squad leader for young undercover narcotics cops, though it took almost 10 years after he wrote a script for the idea to be given the greenlight by ABC Television Studios.[SUP][8][/SUP]
*Impact[edit]*

The shows _Star Trek_ (1966–69), _I Spy_ (1965–68), _The Bill Cosby Show_ (1969–71), _Room 222_ (1969–74), _Mannix_ (1967–75), _Mission: Impossible_ (1966–73), _Julia_ (1968–71), _The Flip Wilson Show_ (1970–74), and _The Mod Squad_ (1968–73) were among the first programs to feature African-Americans as stars since the stereotyped roles of _Amos 'n' Andy_ and _Beulah_ (ABC, 1950–53).[SUP][11][/SUP] Significantly, _The Mod Squad_presented an African-American character (Linc) as being on an equal footing, as roles went, to the Caucasian characters (Barnes and Cochran). In one _Mod Squad_ episode, the script called for Linc to give Barnes a "friendly kiss". Since the first interracial kiss on an American television show was in 1967, this was still fairly new territory in popular culture.[SUP][12][/SUP] The studio was frightened of a negative public reaction, so they asked Spelling to cut it:[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP]:67–68[/SUP]"You can't do that," I was told. "You can't have a black man kissing a white girl." I won and ABC agreed to let it in, but they warned me I'd receive thousands of complaint letters. I didn't get one.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP]:68[/SUP]
​*Linc's famous "solid" and "keep the faith" were among the current-day slang used on the show, which included "pad", "dig it", and "groovy*."[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP]
The "kids" traveled in Pete's famous "Woody", an old green 1950 Mercury Woodie station wagon, until it burned up in a fire after going over a cliff during a chase at the end of the second season episode "The Death of Wild Bill Hannachek".
Among the series guest stars were Spelling's ex-wife Carolyn Jones, Leslie Nielsen, William Windom, Ed Asner (three episodes in three different roles), Vincent Price, Sammy Davis Jr. (three episodes in three different roles), Andy Griffith, Joe Don Baker, David Cassidy, Richard Pryor, Lee Grant, Richard Dreyfuss (two episodes in two different roles), Jo Van Fleet, Tom Bosley, Marion Ross, Danny Thomas, Tyne Daly (two episodes in two different roles), Anthony Geary. Sam Elliott, Martin Sheen, Desi Arnaz Jr., René Auberjonois, Stefanie Powers, Robert Reed, Cesar Romero, Meg Foster (two episodes in two different roles), Jack Cassidy, Tony Dow, Vic Taybeck, Fritz Weaver, Clint Howard, Louis Gossett, Jr., Sugar Ray Robinson, Bobby Sherman (two episodes in two different roles), Billy Dee Williams, Victor Buono, Jim Backus, Fernando Lamas, Cleavon Little, Daniel J. Travanti (three episodes in three different roles), Barbara McNair and Rodolfo Hoyos, Jr. (three episodes in three different roles


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2018)

I did enjoy the show. I don't know if it was in the same era as the Mod Squad but Starsky and Hutch was my favorite at the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes, I used to like watching the Mod Squad, thought Peggy Lipton was so pretty and they were all so cool and had it all together.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 29, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I did enjoy the show. I don't know if it was in the same era as the Mod Squad but Starsky and Hutch was my favorite at the time.



Ruth, Mod Squad was 1968-1973, and Starsky & Hutch was later....1975-1979.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, I used to like watching the Mod Squad, thought Peggy Lipton was so pretty and they were all so cool and had it all together.



I know, SeaBreeze, I thought she was so pretty too, and mannerisms and voice. I loved Linc's, "Keep the Faith, and I remember thinking Pete was so cool and charismatic. Pete used to always play with the ring he had on, turning it around. 

I was so young when that aired, can't remember now if I watched the originally aired show, or the re-runs.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 29, 2018)

I was a kid when "Mod Squad" aired, and I was in my early to mid teens years when "Starsky and Hutch" aired.  I enjoyed watching both of these shows.  Peggy Lipton was  is a very pretty lady.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2018)

YES! I loved the MOD SQUAD!
They were really groovy.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 29, 2018)

I was a huge fan of The Mod Squad. Thanks for the info, Cindy. And now that you gave the date of the TV series, I was just out of my teens. I also liked Clarence Williams III in the Mystery Woman series with Kelly Martin. I looked it up and Williams is now 79 and Peggy Lipton is 72. I can't say I remember any of the series the other cast members were later in. It's funny, but now that there are so many series on TV, I don't watch as many, in fact, very few.  Maybe I just appreciated them more back then and now I just can't keep track.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2018)

I never cared much for it, not exactly sure why, but I just didn't.


----------

